# 1st device: Fundus Camera



## Eng.Hossam (2 أغسطس 2006)

تأكيدآ و حرصآ منى على المشاركة معكم كونها أول مشاركة لى فرأيت أن أول مشاركة يجب أن تكون فعالة و إن شاء الله تكون هناك الكثير من المشاركات ,الجهاز الاول هو جهاز الFundus Camera
 وهو يستخدم فى الكشف عن الشبكية.

بالمناسبة انا اسمى حسام شلتوت من مصر قسم الهندسة الطبية جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا


----------



## ZNabil (2 أغسطس 2006)

:56:​السلام عليكم أخي
و
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة
:75:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أغسطس 2006)

*بداية رائعة*

Eng.Hossam 

تحية طيبة .

اولا نرحب لأنضمامك معنا .:77: 

ثانيا اهلأ وسهلأ بك صديقأ عزيزأ بيننا .:15: 

ثالثأ بدية رائعة تحسد عليها .:14: 

رابعأ نترقب مشاركاتك الأحقة والجديدة متمننين لك دوام الصحة والموفقية .:81: 

خامسأ بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .:55: 

البغدادي:77: :77: :77:


----------



## م.الدمشقي (3 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد
واريد ان اضيف ان هذا النوع من الاجهزه قد تطور واصبحت كميراته كميرات رقميه ويوصل الجهاز بالكمبيوتر ويكون هناك برنامج لمعالجة الصور ولترتيب قواعد البيانات 
واشهر الشركات المنتجه للفندس كاميرا
Topcon اليابنيه
Cowa الامريكيه
ولكن شركةtopcon الاشهر وكميراتها الاجود
تحياتي


----------



## احمد84 (3 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر زميلك احمد فى جامعة مصر تحياتى


----------



## Hamzawy (6 أغسطس 2006)

والله روعة شكرا جزيلا اخوي حسام ...

زميلك حمزة جامعة مصر .


----------



## katanoma (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً
موضوع لطيف ومميز


----------



## lady moon (28 أكتوبر 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بيك اخي
ومشكر على الموضوع القيم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ميمو85 (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
وإلى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## juvestar77 (15 مايو 2009)

بداية موفقة .... واصل عزيزي


----------



## semsem11 (6 يوليو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahsaan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وانشاء الله توفيق وتميز اكثر


----------



## agg_agg (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اضيف ايضا هناك انواع اخرى ذات جودة عالية

Canon
Zeiws


----------



## أيتن الصحر (19 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

